# Mantis fell, don't know what to do



## finnyandwatson (May 26, 2016)

So yesterday my mantis, Watson, fell while I was at my classes. She was in the middle of her molt and fell before I could get back to her. There were 2 crickets in the cage and they ended up eating one of her eyes and part of her claw by the time I got home. I thought she was absolutely going to die last night, but she was still breathing and wiggling her little legs at me every so often. I took her out of the cage and set her on a little plate so the crickets couldn't get her. I thought she would've been dead by morning but nope; she's still in the same condition, however the remnants of her injured eye tried to scab over, as weird as that sounds. 

Shes still alive this afternoon, but I sincerely doubt she's going to make a recovery from this. I just really don't know what to do. Mantids usually die if they fall mid-molt, but she hasn't died yet. She cant walk or pick up her head, but she can move her legs and butt. Please help.


----------



## ashleenicole (May 26, 2016)

If she's in that bad of shape I would go ahead and put her in the freezer. You could always just let her die naturally, but I would be afraid that she's suffering. I'm so sorry!


----------



## finnyandwatson (May 26, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> If she's in that bad of shape I would go ahead and put her in the freezer. You could always just let her die naturally, but I would be afraid that she's suffering. I'm so sorry!


Ahhh thank you. I think thats just what I'll have to do. I don't want her to suffer, especially after being such a good mantis to me...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2016)

Ditto, its the only good thing to do, cept sometimes I just step on them to end it quick, but we all know how u feel.

Do u have more? if not, and u pay shipping I will send u a baby.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 26, 2016)

If she is unable to lift her head or move around, even if you assist you with feeding, sadly it doesn't sound like she would survive another molting. Mis-molts are definitely one of the downsides of the hobby, as if there is a problem there is little that can be done. I would recommend the other sediments of placing her in the freezer if you haven't already, and do so for 24+ hours to ensure a humane death.

I'm sorry that you have to do it, I've had to a few times myself and it doesn't get easier.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (May 28, 2016)

Man this breaks my heart to read,  sending my prayers to Watson :*(


----------



## Timthemedic (Jul 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear.


----------

